# WINE SAUCE



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Aren’t you going to make a gravy with it?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Actually it is a gravy of sorts, vegetable gravy. I used an immersion blender on some of the vegetables. Eat the rest, I intentionally put a lot more vegetables than needed.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Freeze in small containers and use it as needed.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Soon I will have about 5 cups of wine sauce made with 750 ml. Cabernet Sauvignon, 500 ml. beef bouillon, some plain water I think, carrots, onions and potatoes and about 2 lbs. of beef. Simmered about 5 hours. I don't want to throw it out but don't know how to use it otherwise except in another pot roast. The beef was fork tender BTW needed a spoon to get it out of the pot.
> 
> Ya'll got any suggestions? Oh, the sauce makes an aspic like jelly when cold.


I'll rattle off a few: quick and easy gravy for any beef, soup base, stew base, flavoring for rice

If you don't cook any of those things than you might need to throw it out.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes, I cook all of those. Rice I hadn't thought about and that brings up farro and quinoa which I also cook. As for freezing yes I had thought of that. The stuff is good enough to drink. Throw it out! Sacrilege.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What cut of meat was your roast?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Send me some thru that little port on your computer!
You could make Borscht by adding some beets. At this point, I'd cook the beets separately, then heat them with the sauce. Put sour cream on top.

You could try Mexican spices in a small amount of sauce & see how it tastes. Make some Chimichangas.

Try Chinese or Thai spices & see how it tastes.

I used to add beef juice to many dishes, even if the main meat was of a different kind.

Of course, the wine is the sticking point.

Add tomato sauce, Oregano & garlic for spaghetti sauce.

Add anchovies and make pizza.

If all else fails, add tons of green split peas. 

When I was in the Congo, food was very scarce, so I used all of the Thanksgiving left-overs in split pea soup, including the turkey carcass, French bread, corn & stuffing. It was good. It might have even included the cranberry jelly!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> What cut of meat was your roast?


I've done several cuts of beef this way and they mostly come out fork tender and quite good don't rush it. Time is the key, 3 lbs. I give 8 hrs simmering on the stove top, you might do it in the oven also, so start early if you want to eat before midnight.


----------

